# Who do you see the Hawks drafting?



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

Do you see them grabbing Andrew Bogut 1st overall or what?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

they gotta take bogut


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

With the first pick, I think they have to take Andrew Bogut unless Marvin Williams wows them at the workouts. If they don't get the first pick, Chris Paul is another strong possibility. I would have to say those are probably the top three players in the draft with what Atlanta is looking for.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

bogut, owns.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Would Bogut really be such a consensus for you guys?


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

I'd say, first pick it has to be Bogut. 


if any other pick Chris Paul


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

thekid said:


> Would Bogut really be such a consensus for you guys?


Not unless he wow's at the workouts.


----------



## Magus Relmyn (Oct 26, 2004)

What other NBA C would Bogut best be compared to?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Magus Relmyn said:


> What other NBA C would Bogut best be compared to?





Luc Longley. 

Same country
Same college conference
Same defensive problems
Same slow feet
Same ugly


That being said, I think they'll take the overhyped one. If I were them I'd trade the pick though. Trade down a couple of spots for another pick and an established PG that can help the young guys grow.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Drk Element said:


> bogut, owns.


Werd.

Expanding on ATlien's thoughts, Hawks are best off picking Bogut unless Marvin has scorching workouts (not that it's beyond him).

I've mentioned it before, but I can see Atlanta snaring Bogut with the lottery pick and possibly grabbing a point guard with the 2nd rounder (John Gilchrist perhaps? Or heaven forbid Jack being this year's Telfair and falling)


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

If the Hawks are picking 1st, Bogut better be the choice. I am not saying he is a for sure thing in the NBA, but sometimes you just have to take the 7 footer and hope for the best. I like Williams game a lot but swingmen are much easier to get.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Bogut & Paul are the two guys I like the most, but the only way I would want us to draft Paul is if we don't get the #1 pick. Both are good scorers who would start from day one.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Paul would be a good fit as a PG is usually hard to find also. I don't think Williams Paul or Bogut would really be a bad pick up no matter the pick.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, it looks like Bogut is a long shot with Milwaukee picking first. I still like Paul best, but if it looks in workouts like Marvin can develop into a PF then I would go with him over Paul.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

If you had options, Bogut would be the top choice? No love for Marvin Williams?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

thekid said:


> If you had options, Bogut would be the top choice? No love for Marvin Williams?


Yes, I like Bogut the best out of this draft. And I only show love for Marvin if he can play PF full-time. If he is just a SF, then I'll pass. Josh Smith is going to be better in the long run, IMO.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Taking Paul at #2 over Marvin just seems too much like a reach (even if it is only one pick before) for me, especially when you guys can grab a point guard in the second round and make up similar ground.

I've always been a fan of drafting the best available talent before team needs, and I think Marvin is clearly the better prospect over Paul. In these situations I'd usually give a little meh over taking Paul one pick over Marvin, but Marvin just seems like too good a player to pass up.

Will be interesting to see what happens; either way should be beneficial to the franchise big time.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

do you see the Hawks trying to move up to number one by swapping picks with Milwaukee and maybe a player?

wat about:

No.2 Pick (Marvin Williams) and say Al Harrington 

for

No.1 Pick (Andrew Bogut) and say Joe Smith or somebody?

Atlanta:

PG - FA or 2nd Round Pick
SG- Childress
SF-Josh Smith
PF- FA Big Man/Joe Smith
C - Andrew Bogut


Bucks:

PG-Ford/Mo Williams
SG-Redd
SF- Marvin Williams
PF- Al harrington
C- FA Big man/Dan Gandzuric


I just checked on the Real GM Trade Checker thingo and it works, so it is a viable option. I think the bucks would seriously consider it, Harrington is also off the books after next year. That means either he is up for a big year or he will save the Bucks a lot of money.

I guess it depends on how desperate the Hawks are for Bogut. Not sayin the Bucks dont want him, but I think the Hawks need him desperately. I really wanted him to come here.

I actually quite like the trade from both teams perspective.... Your thoughts?


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

The Bucks current frontcourt of Smith/Gadzuric isn't exactly fearsome. They need a quality bigman; Bogut is that man.

With that trade (Pick #1 + Joe Smith for Pick #2 + Baby Al), it leaves the Bucks even shorter on talent in the frontcourt. If TJ Ford can return for the Bucks, they're looking at the playoffs with Bogut in the picture. 

Atlanta's chances of grabbing Bogut are extremely low at the moment if you ask me. They're best off trying to figure what to do with the Marvin/Paul debacle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Harrington is a decent defender and it still young. Hes a talented guy. The Bucks have decent amount of cap room ($10 mil i think?) and can try and bring in a young center that would fit in with teir style of play.

Imagine This:

PG-TJ Ford (pushing the break, breathtaking passes)
SG-Redd(knockin down open jumpers)
SF-Williams(running the floor)
PF-Harrington(running the floor and decent defense)
C-Dalembert(running the floor, inside presence for shotblocking)

6th man - Desmond Mason (high energy, good player, good rebounder and scorer)


Thats a playoff team in my mind, or atleast will challenge for one


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Harrington is a decent defender and it still young. Hes a talented guy. The Bucks have decent amount of cap room ($10 mil i think?) and can try and bring in a young center that would fit in with teir style of play.
> 
> Imagine This:
> 
> ...


Being a decent rebounder for his size doesn't do much for the Bucks. They lack an inside presence, a big man. Harrington doesn't fit the bill for them if that's what they're after.

Furthermore, in running with the hypothetical's, if the Bucks can't secure a young inside presence should they draft Marvin instead, they'll be exposed. They may be gunning for a smaller running team like the Suns, but unlike Phoenix, they'd lack a big man presence. And Baby Al is no Shawn Marion.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

If he is available with the 2'nd overall pick I see the Hawks selecting Andrew Bogut out of Utah.

He seems to fit exactly what the Hawks need; he is a power foward/center who is ready to come into Atlanta and contribute to the team immediately.

I just don't see Billy Knight and the Hawks organization taking Marvin Williams out of North Carolina while already having Al Harrington and Josh Smith under contract.

The other player I think the Hawks will take a hard look at is Wake Forest point guard Chris Paul. If Bogut gets chosen first overall by Milwaukee I think Atlanta will take Paul with their pick. However, if Bogut is still on the board when Atlanta is on the clock I can not see them passing him up. There should still be some very solid point guards available later on in the draft for the Hawks to look at like John Gilchrist from Maryland.


Andrew Bogut:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

FWIW...

Marvin Williams to Atlanta 



> Atlanta will likely use their (recently won in lottery) second pick in the draft on Marvin Williams and not Chris Paul as first thought.





> The second part to this is that they have a plan in place to add a PG later in the first round. Atlanta would like to grab Jarrett Jack in the late first round area. A trade involving the Supersonics pick at 25 has been discussed. The Hawks would give up their 31st pick, the first in the second round, plus big guard Boris Diaw, who's skills are being wasted on a team that lacks scorers. The Hawks feel they could get Jack at 25, as teams in the mid first round have not showed him much interest.


That would be a STEAL if they could keep Jack in-state. He's gonna be very, very good.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

TonyM said:


> FWIW...
> 
> Marvin Williams to Atlanta
> 
> ...


Yeah it would. But to bad he'll be gone by then. Either TOR, LAL or other PG needing teams will grab him. Most likely Lakers, If Felton/Williams/Paul all get picked before Lakers and Jack is there, he's going to LA.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, really. I expect Jack to go in the early teens at the latest. However, I would still like to trade back into the first round.

Randolph Morris is another Atlanta kid. Right now, he's a project. But given his size, potential, and our lack of bigs, it would be worth the risk.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I read somewhere it might be Marvin Williams, and they might take Deron Williams over Chris Paul since they are so infatuated with Deron?


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

thekid said:


> I read somewhere it might be Marvin Williams, and they might take Deron Williams over Chris Paul since they are so infatuated with Deron?


I'm not sure.

I wouldn't read too much into these "rumors" that say who Atlanta favors and so forth. They haven't even worked out any prospects yet.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

you cant take bogut.....he played in a bad conference...he played OK in the NCAA tournament...but Marvin Williams..a 19 year old Freshmen..played against elite competition and succeeded...he'll be a star.. i also heard the hawks mite trade to get the Sonics #25 pick..and take Jarrett Jack. Then in the second round take Johan Petro and Eddie Basden...That would reallllly help the Hawks...


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I highly doubt that Jarrett Jack falls out of the lottery, much less all the way down to the 25th pick. Many really good NBA players have come out of small conferences.. and remember, Marvin Williams did not really light the ACC on fire either. The reason Marvin is so touted is because of his physical talent & abilities, not accomplishments.


----------



## KiNgJaMeZ (Jun 6, 2005)

But I really do think Bogut will be a bust, Bogut is compared to Vlade Divac on NBADraft.net, and Divac did have a good career, but nothing special, I know Bogut did play in a small conference but hes not very athletic, Marvin is very athletic, both of them have the ability to score...Marvin is also built better..I just dont have a good feeling about Bogut..The hawks need a STAR not a BUST, so i think marvin would do well in the ATL..


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

KiNgJaMeZ said:


> The hawks need a STAR not a BUST, so i think marvin would do well in the ATL..


I agree 100%, and that's why I want Atlanta to draft Marvin Williams.. but I still like Bogut alot. I think when people compare Bogut to Divac, they are comparing the Divac who dominated overseas.. not the washed up veteran he is today.


----------

